# Peoria, IL



## Richard King (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I will be teaching a 10 day class in Peoria, IL starting today Aug. 16th.  In the class I will also be scraping the ways of a Okuma CNC Lathe.  If anyone is close and wants to meet for dinner and BS-ing about "stuff"  let me know.  I will also be driving to Nowata, Oklahoma 10/1 for 2 - 3 weeks, stopping a few days in Stover, MO on the way down and going back.  Same goes if anyone is in the area of those too places or on the way.  Let me know, and if time permits we can meet.  
Have a great day!    Richard


----------

